# Boomvang Trip



## dwphello (Jul 31, 2007)

I will be leaving either GYB or BB friday morning and need 2 for crew. I will be back Sat. by 10:00AM


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm very interested..can you tell me what the estimated cost per person would be? Thanks


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry for the late replie. I just caught the tread, Im in clearlake and ready to go. Give me a call if the position hasn't been filled. Tony


----------

